# The wolf of wall street.



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Leonardo DiCaprio. Saw it tonight. Very good. Best film ive watched in a long time.

Going to be deadbeat, need to get up in four hours time!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I fancy going along to see this.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

It is brilliant, the screenplay is so so good and the acting is top notch!!

You really don't realise its 3hrs long, a must see!!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dont like DiCaprio but all the films he's in I love!! Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't wait to see this, hopefully abuse the Orange Wednesday deal :thumb:


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Its a great film, its long but holds your attention all the way.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Seen it a few weeks ago leo's best film in a long time a movie you can watch over and over again class biopic


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Absolutely Brilliant watch. I have never seen a bad Caprio movie or a bad Scorsese movie (except Hugo). When they come together, it's magic.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Its on my watch list too


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Liked it and thought it was good, but not as good as I'd expected from reading a few reviews before.

It was a bit shallow, in the sense that there was quite an intriguing story there but the film just skirted over the top of everything. All built up to the big downfall, which then felt like it was just squeezed in at the end in a rush.

If you enjoyed this, have a look at Boiler Room. It's not as epically made, but it's a good watch. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0181984/


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

really enjoyed it, tad long in places but hey.... 

o then theres his wife................. how hot was she


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> o then theres his wife................. how hot was she


I think Donnie expressed it perfectly :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw it earlier. Not what I was expecting, I haven't laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Very good film!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Very good film!


Nice and filthy too :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top Film


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

This...


alan hanson said:


> really enjoyed it, tad long in places but hey....
> 
> o then theres his wife................. how hot was she


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

3 hours is too long, too much swearing and it made me horny 

Would i watch it again.......no.


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

By far the Best Movie of the Year, Best Actor, Best Director! The whole supporting cast is excellent as well.


----------

